# Running a headless obs-studio



## Kenn (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello! I'd like to run obs without a UI and just automatically start a simple scene capture (window capture with no audio) and stream it to a custom RTMP server. Is there a way to run obs studio in this headless manner? Are there other lightweight tools y'all would recommend since my requirements are quite straightforward? 

I've found projects like https://github.com/GoaLitiuM/libobs-sharp which could let me write a C# application which would do this basically by working with obs.dll directly. Are there other more active projects similar to this? Thanks for any knowledge or suggestions you can share!


----------



## AndreyM (May 21, 2019)

Did you find the answer to your question? 
I decided to write my application for video broadcasting and found this library: https://github.com/GoaLitiuM/libobs-sharp
How did you manage to run this code? I have already tried everything, error - cannot find obs.dll


----------

